# Smudge



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

My poor darling Smudge went for her operation this morning and she was just too poorly. The evil cancer had spread through her whole little body and into her lymph nodes and there was nothing that could be done for her. She had no time left and I promised her I wouldn't let her suffer and so we decided not to revive her from the anethstetic. She passed away peacefully.

Smudge was truly an angel, a beautiful happy affectionate cat who always had a purr and a headbut for me. She was my old friend who made my life richer. I can't tell you all how much I am going to miss her.

My Dad has gone to collect her for me and later today we are going to bury her in the garden, a nice shady patch amongst the flowers, she has her special blanky to keep her warm and her favourite teddy to keep her company.

I feel as though my heart has been split in two  Bye bye my angel girl.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, my dear friend, how well I understand. My heart aches for you. Beautiful little Smudge is, I'm sure, purring in the arms of angels and giving even more joy to his Creator. I pray that the Lord will bless you with peace in your heart and secure in the knowledge that you gave your dear little friend much love and a wonderful life. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Stephie - This is so sad.  Smudge is in a good place now, away from her pain and snuggled in her warm blankey with her toy. It's so hard to let go but in some cases, it's best for the pet. You will be in my thoughts and prayers as you mourn for Smudgie. 

RIP Sumdge.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh Stephie...







I'm so so sorry to hear about darling Smudge. May she Rest In Peace sweet angel....


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, Steph, I'm so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful kitty! She's no longer in pain, and that's good for both of you. :angel


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I am so sorry. She looks like such a sweetheart, and I know she will be dearly missed.
She had a great long life with you, and in the end you freed her from suffering and let her go peacefully. I'm sure she would thank you for that.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Stephie I am so, so, so very sorry. This is the news that I waited all day not to hear. 

We've all followed yours and Smudge's story, and I hope you know that no one could have done more for little Smudge than you, and her courage and will were unmatched. I can only hope that little Smudge allows herself into the fold of those little ones that Cabela watches over, waiting for the day that we can join them.

At tonight's candle ceremony, we will have a special remembrance for our little friend Smudge. All our prayers, headbumps and feel goodies are with you.


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

Stephie I'm sorry for your loss, though she'll be waiting for you at the Bridge, all healthy and wanting to see you. You and yours have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

So sorry for your loss, she was a beautiful girl. Take comfort knowing that she will no longer be in pain.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

(((hugs))) 

I am so sorry, Stephie. I do understand how hard it is to lose one you love so much. It is good that she was able to go peacefully and painlessly in her sleep... I hope that the pain passes soon and you are left with happy memories of your time with her until you can be together again.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm so saddened by the news, Smudge had a long beautiful life with you and I'm sure she is happy at Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

How heartbreaking. Honey, I am so sorry.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)




----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

*Giant* Hugs! RIP dear Smudge!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh, no, I'm so sorry about Smudge Stephie  . She was a beautiful girl and now may she rest in peace at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

You're all very kind, thank you so much for your nice words and good wishes, I really appreciate it.

It's strange, Toby and Willow are with me and yet somehow the house seems so empty right now, we are all feeling very blue. The support from everyone here though has been an absolute blessing, thank you.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Stephie, I am so very sorry  We all hoped that Smudge would have a good outcome from her surgery, but it was clear that her time had come. She was able to pass away peacefully and without pain. That was a wonderful gift for you to give her. 

I'm glad you were able to spend some special time with her, and I know you will treasure those times. I hope it gives you some comfort to know that you made her last days comfortable and full of love.

Hugs to you, Stephie. RIP dear Smudge


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Stephie, it has taken me so long to reply because I honestly didn't feel that anything I would say could even begin to ease your pain. Just let me say that I join with all the others here who have responded with understanding, sympathy, and a real sharing of your anguish.

Though small in comparison to your feelings, we'll all miss Smudge, too.


----------

